# Maid asked to live in my apartment....need advice.



## guyinmaadi (May 17, 2009)

Our maid of the past 10 months asked to live in our apartment over the summer months while we are away on vacation. My wife and I are very apprehensive. 
Our maid claims that many expats in Maadi especially allow their maids to live in their apartments or villas while the "master is away". 
We trust our housekeeper. She has shown us that she can be trusted when we've left money and jewelry in the apartment (on accident). She has never attempted to get into our safe. She takes good care of the apartment. 
But, she also has her own apartment. We pay a good salary and are flexible with her requests for time off. She works only 7 hours a day, 5 days a week and gets all Christian holidays off. 
We are leaving for vacation next month and are now worried we'll return to an apartment void of valuable things or at the very least, lived in by her and her family (and/or friends). 
For those Cairo expats, do you allow your maid to "live" in your house while on vacation? 
Should we not worry about it and just accept it'll happen regardless of our wishes? 
Maybe we should find someone else to look in on the apartment until we return?


----------



## MissSusie (Apr 26, 2009)

I would say that.... no, just because we've had some bad experiences at our apartment building with maids and boabs, even the ones we trusted. Anyway if you're at all apprehensive that should tell you that it's not a good fit for you. Trust your instincts but again, I wouldn't do it if I were in the same situation.


----------



## gullwing (May 11, 2009)

i wouldnt do it either ... there is usually no need for that ... it makes me suspicious when she asks for it ... put your plants in the terrace or leave them with the bawab ... and leave a key with someone you trust (colleague at work or so) in case of emergency ....


----------

